

Reddit (or Hacker News?) Marketing Guide - rabble
http://blog.kissmetrics.com/reddit-marketing-guide/

======
stefanobernardi
It's curious to see how every new web platform ends up being a mere marketing
platform in the end. I wonder how this can be stopped from happening. I've
recently seen an article on how to market using Instagram, come on.

~~~
rabble
It's always tricky to understand the intersection between legitimate use,
promotion via social media of interesting stuff, and abuse.

Eventually you could go down the path of wikipedia, which has only 4000 active
contributors left and dropping. They protected against spam, but lost the
broader community. The walls were built too high.

